# Whizzer case with other cylinder and head



## militarymonark (Feb 1, 2012)

Has there ever been an experiment or modification to fit another motorcycle cylinder head on the whizzer case?


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 1, 2012)

*Whizzer Head*



militarymonark said:


> Has there ever been an experiment or modification to fit another motorcycle cylinder head on the whizzer case?



 Looks like were only talking Whizzer to each other Patrick! There is an overhead valve assy. available. I can send you contact info. - Brad


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 2, 2012)

I know about OHV conversion, but Im talking like taking a 20-50's motorcycle head off like a harley or indian and retrofitting it on the whizzer. I've been looking at a lot of the cylinders from those motorcycles and they have the same basic design especially the harley flatheads of the 30s and 40s and an early harley sportster KH. The whizzer piston is significantly smaller by 19mm or about 1/2 in, also looking at a matchless cylinder and head seems to be about the same design. I know it seems far fetched but there have been parts retrofitted before on engines. One thing I am thinking about is the bolt pattern. Most likely some type of adaptor would have to be made. The only real concern I have is how the valves would match up and how i would make that work. I have an idea on that part. And also the connecting rod, how that would match up or maybe i would have to find a rod that would fit the crank and the length of the cylinder. Another issue would be the amount of oil needed since its a bigger cylinder and piston so the oil breather would need to be taller to support more oil.  If the OHV conversion can be done i think a retrofit cylinder could be done. I just have to find the right now. Thats why i was wondering if anyone knows someone that has done this so maybe I can have some knowledge on what was uses. 

Does anyone have a whizzer crankcase with the head off that could take some measurements of the opening and post some pictures.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 2, 2012)

so................any ideas? I think Im going to try it. Would anyone have a cracked whizzer crankcase? I would like to experiment and do some fitting. I think for what these (used) flathead cylinders are going for on ebay I could prob get one for under 40 bucks. I wonder what putting one these would do for performance, I know it'd look AWESOME!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2012)

How about Briggs & Stratton?


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 3, 2012)

Or I can make this fit!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Briggs-and-...377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460092e809


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 3, 2012)

so the only thing im seeing for the briggs the entire crank case because they are one unit. But that twin 16 HP engine makes me want to really build something wicked.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 3, 2012)

or built a frame around this OMGosh im drooling, HOW AWESOME would this be!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/constructio...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item416207013d


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 12, 2012)

What about any of the vintage go cart motors? Westbends,McCulloughs? Just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 20, 2012)

I've looked at those also and it's the same as the others with the cylinder and the crank case all in one. I'll find something.


----------



## JerryPermenter (Jan 2, 2023)

BWbiker said:


> *Whizzer Head*
> 
> Looks like were only talking Whizzer to each other Patrick! There is an overhead valve assy. available. I can send you contact info. - Brad



Is the overhead valve engine available?


----------

